# Freebie drawing...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The names were tabulated...










...at 5 o'clock my bunnies were set...sort of...



...and Gunrunnerjohn gets top billing...

...Rustyzipper gets his choice of the three book set or the Chilton HO book...

...and Big Ed gets the leftovers:thumbsup:

PM me your addresses and they'll be off to you Monday...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, I won something! 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> WOW, I won something!
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:



Your the Grand prize winner too!
Congratulations.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Pinto ever so dependable. He is the rabbit that picked the winner of the last drawing you had to.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> Pinto ever so dependable. He is the rabbit that picked the winner of the last drawing you had to.



The other two are only good for stew, huh?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I like this rabbit for obvious reasons.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> The other two are only good for stew, huh?


Nibbles is a dwarf breed and will live a long, happy life. Thumper is my other buck and a bit of a gentleman...too much of one to be a good breeder, he'll live a long, quiet life as well. Pinto is my manly man, he just jams those doe in a corner, takes his pleasure and 30 daze later I have popples. Now those popples...they get to go to freezer camp in 12 weeks...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My mother raised rabbits, whenever we visited, we told our kids that it was chicken. If they knew they were eating Thumper, they'd have never eaten!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very well done, Shay ... very well done ... video production and all. My compliments to the Furry Actors Guild!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent video!:appl:
My bunnies (Presto and Bella) Loved the video.
Sadly they both went into shock and passed out hearing about freezer camp!!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

NIMT.COM said:


> Excellent video!:appl:
> My bunnies (Presto and Bella) Loved the video.
> Sadly they both went into shock and passed out hearing about freezer camp!!!!


 We have a strict rule against naming future freezer camp attendees, makes for a difficult transition from civilian life... A name means a life of leisure, fatness and ease...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't realize how the drawing was made, I didn't notice that was a video! What a great idea, and so creative. Looks like you had a lot of fun with it as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> The names were tabulated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which ones did all end up with?

I am dying to know which one was the leftover?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, Very cool drawing. We laughed watching the rabbits. :laugh:

But this was hilarious how shay described his "Pinto". :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:





shaygetz said:


> Nibbles is a dwarf breed and will live a long, happy life. Thumper is my other buck and a bit of a gentleman...too much of one to be a good breeder, he'll live a long, quiet life as well. Pinto is my manly man, he just jams those doe in a corner, takes his pleasure and 30 daze later I have popples. Now those popples...they get to go to freezer camp in 12 weeks...:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Which ones did all end up with?
> 
> I am dying to know which one was the leftover?


I'm still waiting for rustyzipper to respond...I figure if he doesn't, I'll give first choice to Littlefoot...


----------



## rustyzipper (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet i won!!!!!!!!!

I would like to donate my win to someone who is doing ho as i am doing n scale. But thanks for letting me be a player and look foward to doing it again!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rustyzipper (Sep 20, 2010)

btw, Shaygetz gets to choose!!!!!!!!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

What is the drawing for? Is there a thread on this? Thanks CP :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> What is the drawing for? Is there a thread on this? Thanks CP :thumbsup:


this ended like a week ago CP. There is the original thread to it sumwhere.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya I get it its over I was just curious???????????/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

Shay's original offering / drawing info here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6247

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ. :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rustyzipper said:


> Sweet i won!!



I got a good scenery book fer ya then...just send me an addy...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Got the book thanks again! :thumbsup: Big sucker, it'll take a while to cruise through that one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed still sitting "quietly" wondering?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Ed still sitting "quietly" wondering?


Littlefoot scored big as he will get your winnings plus rustyzipper's...I had another, different scenery book and, since scale wasn't involved, offered that to rustyzipper for his win nonetheless. Hope that clears it up...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Littlefoot scored big as he will get your winnings plus rustyzipper's...I had another, different scenery book and, since scale wasn't involved, offered that to rustyzipper for his win nonetheless. Hope that clears it up...:thumbsup:



Cool then that is better then the grand prize winner.:thumbsup:

I am wondering no more.

Thanks:thumbsup:
Thanks to Pinto too.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Pinto says, _"You're welcome...now where are the ladies...?"_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Pinto says, _"You're welcome...now where are the ladies...?"_





Flossie just got her hair done.


----------



## rustyzipper (Sep 20, 2010)

Shaygetz,

Just got the book outta the mail! Just what i need! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!

As soon as i get started on scenery, i will post pics!!!!!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rustyzipper said:


> Shaygetz,
> 
> Just got the book outta the mail! Just what i need! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As soon as i get started on scenery, i will post pics!!!!!!!


Glad you like...the techniques are much more up to date in it. The other I offered is more a nostalgia thing...good stuff, just won't find a flake of Woodland Scenics in it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Shay, the books arrived today. Thank you very much, cant wait to start reading these!

Thanks again, and to Big Ed and Rusty as well


----------

